# House Jacking



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

Not like carjacking:laughing: More like jack the house up and pour a foundation. I was asked to bid on one of these and I passed as I have never done it before. I have an idea how I would do it and even have a few I beams to use, but I thought it best to leave it to people who specialize in it.

It got me thinking though, how would you do it. Anybody got experience in this?

*House is an old camp on piers 24' by 35' on the side of a gentle hill
*Foundation will be a full basement (walk out) using ICF's Water and sewer are opposite each other on long corners East and West side
*Site access is easy, no limiting features

Thanks for any input, if I am not busy that week I will go check it out as it is my buddys camp.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

There is a show, HAULIN HOUSE, check it out, it shows the process, not that complicated, its all about the right tools. (like most jobs). G


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

personally, i'd hire a house mover to come in, jack it, crib it....let you do your thing, and set it back down. they have the insurance in case there's a "whoops!!!'


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Around here if the house is lifted from the original foundation the whole house needs to come up to current code which usually means total rewire, new hvac, may be able to use a few plumbing vents, engineering stamp on all structural. Plus foundation, septic, well. Gets pretty expensive.... Jacking up the house is the easy part.


----------



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

I just have my curiostiy peaked, I will have to check that haulin house show out it sounds interesting.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

I have not ever lifted a house, but I have dig pits for cribing and helped the the house movers set all there steel for a house i am underpinning and redoing a foundation wall.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I've been involved in two of them. Basically, the bearing points of the structure (floor joists) have beams put under them, then jacks under the beams. So if it is a stucture 24' wide with two sets of 12' floor joists, probably there would be two beams put in the length of the structure, out a bit past the midpoint of the floor joists.

Up it goes and the work is done, then it comes down again.

My last one costed $6000 for a 24x46 home for the lift and drop. You'll also have your excavation, basement walls and slab, etc.


----------

